# Magnetic Screens



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

I use them. 
The magnets don't lose their power.
The screen deteriorates and won't last more than 2 summers.
However they are cheap enough to replace (I find them on ebay).


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I had one for a short time but it was on the door of a metal building. Wind or a careless entry would make it move around and stick to the building rather than itself. It wasn't as bug resistant as a real screen door. It was cheap and better than nothing, but not a lot better than nothing.


----------



## catpepper (Jul 3, 2020)

dj3 said:


> I use them.
> The magnets don't lose their power.
> The screen deteriorates and won't last more than 2 summers.
> However they are cheap enough to replace (I find them on ebay).


How do they deteriorate? I thought they are usually made of mesh?


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

They break down, I mean the plastic (?) mesh just became like dust.
What do you expect, they are made in you know where.
At ebay, they are less than $10.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

A family member has one with kids going in and out, works fine. But as mentioned this one is not 100%% at keeping bugs out. Not in direct sun so maybe that is why this one has lasted several years. It is in front of a sliding door and before it was installed there was no way to get everyone to close the door, it works much better.

Bud


----------

